# petition



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

I know many of us here dont keep snakes but an expansion of the lacy act can and will expand into other non native sp especially if groups like HSUS and PETA have any say. Please take a moment of your time and sign this petition. While USARK and other origination's are working to stop this they can only do so much. Numbers from different areas and sources can only help our cause!

Help us spread awareness & save our pets! | Change.org

Please re post on other pet forums facebook/myspace and tweets!

Hope this is the correct place for this. If not please move it to the correct area. Thanks!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

get signing people, we need our hobby to stay alive.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I would urge everybody in the hobby to become familiar with USARK, join and support them if possible. They have been fighting incredibly hard for our rights for some time, they have good dialogue with some key politicians who are sympathetic to our cause and the small business aspect involved in the struggle. I have concerns for the long term if we will be discounted as a unified group if we appear to have too many chiefs and not enough indians. I do not want my feelings on this to be perceived as divisive, that is not my intent, I just want everyone to look at the big picture and see what gets the most desired results. Bill


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

its at 208 now... re post, link & tweet this to as many places as you can. Feel free to just copy my OP above to make it faster!


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

I signed it and also posted it on my facebook should get a lot of hits from there


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I _think_ I signed it, but I don't know if it actually showed up....


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I have always signed their petitions when they show up. I have breed and kept a few of the snakes that they are trying to ban and to be very blunt about PETA and HSUS, They are idiots! They want not only to take away our rights to transport or ship these critters, they want to take them from us. Big question for them and I have sent it to them regularly with no responce: If you get your way and the laws take away our rights to have these reptiles, What do you think is going to happen to them all. They would all be taken and euthenized, bottom line. A group that wishes to protect all animals want us to give them up to be killed. I know for a fact that my 16' albino retic, my breeding trio of albino eastern diamondbacks and all my frogs would not be collected and placed in a warehouse with everyone elses stuff as there is no way to care for it all. It starts with a ban on transport, and if they get their way they will just kick it up a notch and go for a complete ban next. The institutions and zoos would be next. 
Fact:There are far more injuries and deaths in the U.S. due to dogs than reptiles but we are the minority and they think it will be a quick in on their goals to take us out first. It will never end. All you can do is support the ones who are on the front lines of this war. If they really wanted to just help and save the animals they would hit the streets hard and collect all of the strays and cut back on the problem in that area but they wont. Because they would be contributing to the killing of the animals when they all get taken to the pounds. They think by the government taking our critters away its not them doing the unjustified killing.
Michael



> Dont Be A Hybridiot!


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Signed and posted elsewhere! I love snakes and have kept them for over 12 years.

Sad to see that this could damage the livelihood of many people.

Don't wait and sign!


----------



## Froggy (May 9, 2010)

Signed and posted.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Signed it yesterday but thought I bump it back up on the board for those that missed it


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Has anyone went to the USARK and posted a response to the Lacey act proposed change, otherwise known as proposed rule change. That is where the most progress can currently be made.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Yeah sent the copy reply in on that a while ago.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I signed it and encourage everyone else to do the same...also if you can help USARK they would appriciate it. I got to talk with them for a while at the repticon show in MD last weekend and they have facts to prove goverment wrong but no money to take it to federal court. please send this link to as many people on here as you possibly can to keep our hobby alive and well.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Signed and posted on 2 other reptile and amphibian forums I frequent.


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

Just signed and posted on my facebook. Should get some more signature off there.

Ryan


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

just signed, almost up to 700!


----------



## icdarts (Feb 28, 2010)

Signed and posted on my facebook! at 711


----------

